# Budgies keep pooping in their water



## Arty&Woody (Nov 25, 2021)

My little guys are apparently filthy. It seems like without fail at least one of their dishes is always pooped in by the end of the day. I have tried to move the dishes around and I am still looking for a spot that might be safe from their bombs, and I always rinse them out with soapy water and spray with vinegar if its real nasty, but it worries me during the day when I'm at work. I have two bowls, so typically one is clean if the other isnt, but are they smart enough to avoid dirty water? I dont want them to get sick.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are cleaning the bowls every day then don't be overly concerned. It is normal that some poop is going to end up in the water.
Unless any of your budgies are ill, it isn't a huge issue as you are cleaning the dishes regularly.
You could consider getting covered dishes which would make it more difficult for the birds to relieve themselves in the water.

How many budgies do you have?
Are they male or female?
What are their names?

Covered Water Dish

Covered Perch Cup

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How big is the cage? You can get a stainless steel dish and mount it around the upper perches where the droppings will not fall in it.


----------



## Arty&Woody (Nov 25, 2021)

They are two boys, Articuno and Woody. I have considered looking into covered options, just to make it easier. I go back and forth between my mom and dads and sometimes I have my mom do it but Im so OCD id rather clean them myself. The cage is 30x18x18, both dishes are stainless steel and I tied to put the one dish that seems to get the most action high up but I think they decided that it was now a perch and just made the situation worse lol. Thank you both for your time.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

How old are they? My two were huge bowl poopers when they were young. They'll still poopbowl if they get the chance. I've entirely avoided this by putting their dishes high up in the cage, with no perches above the bowls. I'll also put nice comfy perches besides (and slightly lower than) the bowls, and far enough away that if my budgeridooes are sitting on the perch, their bottoms won't extend over the bowl and cause a poopbowl.

I don't ever get cases of poopbowl nowadays, unless I sleepily misplace a bowl in a bad spot.


----------



## Arty&Woody (Nov 25, 2021)

ChickWas said:


> How old are they? My two were huge bowl poopers when they were young. They'll still poopbowl if they get the chance. I've entirely avoided this by putting their dishes high up in the cage, with no perches above the bowls. I'll also put nice comfy perches besides (and slightly lower than) the bowls, and far enough away that if my budgeridooes are sitting on the perch, their bottoms won't extend over the bowl and cause a poopbowl.
> 
> I don't ever get cases of poopbowl nowadays, unless I sleepily misplace a bowl in a bad spot.



Im not sure how old they are. I've had them for almost five months. Good news is their bowl was clean this morning so maybe i found a good spot


----------

